# Newbie muzzleloader class of 2012



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Seems like there has been several other posters lately that this will be their first year muzzleloading. I have wanted to for a couple years and am finally doing it this year. I am so excited to have a chance to fire one at deer. I thought it would be cool if others would post up if it is their first year. and if they are up to it take a picture of their muzzle loader with load data and what unit they are hunting.

I myself am shooting a traditions hawkins 50 cal that was a kit only 3 weeks ago. I am shooting 80 grains pyrodex select pushing a speer roundball. I will be hunting the south slope ashley/vernal unit.

My gun went from










To


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like a great job putting that kit together! (way to go traditional too!)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd say! Fine job of putting it together! It gives the rifle a whole lot more meaning when you build it yourself. You become familiar with all the internal workings and if something breaks in the future you will know exactly what part needs repairing. Good Job! I hope it groups as well as it looks! Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck, my first few year hunting with a muzzleloader were with my dad's old 58 cal. Fun gun to shoot. One day my goal is to leave the new inline home and take a deer with that old gun. Good luck.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

That looks great. I have always wanted to build a gun from a kit. I just might have to do it this winter. Where did you get the kit?

MArk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful! Best of luck with it. Hope to see pics of that thing resting in some antlers!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

MarkM said:


> That looks great. I have always wanted to build a gun from a kit. I just might have to do it this winter. Where did you get the kit?
> 
> MArk


 I got the Kit off KSL classifieds for 80 dollars. however have seen the same kit at smith and edwards and you can find it at sportmans warehouse on the web. Cost at either of those places is around 300. The kit I bought was an older kit looked like it had spent many years in someone basement just waiting for it be put together. The barrel had some surface rust on the outside, however inside still had whatever grease the factory had put in it. Their is a couple differences with my kit and the new ones. The two differences that I can remember is that mine came with a wood ram rod where as the new kits come a synthetic one and mine has a 1 in 66 twist where as the new ones have a 1 in 48 twist. I am pretty proud on how it turned out and can't wait until it puts some deer sausage on the table.


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

That is an awesome rifle! I've never had the slightest inkling to build a kit gun (I'm severely mechanically handicapped!), but this one may have just changed that line of thought for me. 

I'm hunting elk this year with a muzzleloader for the first time. Hunting with a TC Triumph. Even more exciting, though, is it will be my boy's first big game hunt! I am jacked beyond belief for that.


----------

